# Another Boy



## babyseeker

Just found out that we are expecting another boy we already have two boys (DH previous marriage) and I was really hoping for a girl this time. This is my 1st pregnancy and probably my last since we had to do IVF and instead of just being happy that I am able to finally have a baby I am here upset about the fact that it is another boy.... I know its very sad but it's the truth......


----------



## motherofboys

I can understand what you mean, my 4th took 2.5years to conceive, and I should have just been grateful to get a baby at the end of it. But to find out he was another boy, it was hard. Like if he'd been a girl it would have been worth all that time and heart break TTC. 
You do hear of couples who have trouble conceiving their first, then fall pregnant unexpectedly with another. It could happen. 
Also this is your first pregnancy, the first time you will have given birth. Don't let baby's gender ruin this for you. It ruined my scans through my last pregnancy looking for a nub and praying they would say girl. When that baby is here, it won't matter as much that he isn't a she. Sure you may still want a girl, but you won't want to swap him. Now, as much as I still want a girl, I just wish I'd had her as well as my 4 boys, not instead of any of them.


----------



## DolceBella

Motherofboys has a great point. I just found out I'm having my third girl, when I was hoping for a boy. I'm certainly a little bummed, but once I see her for the first time, I'm sure I'll never want to trade her out! :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

I know a few couples that had a lot of difficulty conceiving their first baby, one couple did several rounds of IVF, and then they were able to conceive their second baby naturally within a couple of cycles. Each pregnancy and birth is like hitting the reset button on your body; your body has to start fresh and figure out a pattern all over again. Periods are different, allergies can come and go, and the way hour body works changes. For example my periods were 10 days long before I had kids, and now they're around 3 days. I am now allergic to nickel since being pregnant, and I find it a lot harder to lose weight (even using the same diet and the same foods). So there's no reason to believe you should have trouble conceiving again 

As for the gender thing; I have three biological children, and they are all girls. My husband wanted one child, a boy, and I wanted one of each. We ended up with three girls and while it was definitely something we had to come to terms with, I don't wish they were boys. They are who they are and I wouldn't change them for a million pounds.


----------



## lovelylaura

I'm not sure if your planning any more but like others said it seems to boost your body after one baby. It took my sister 10 years to get her boy then she fell pregnant 6 months after him with a girl. A massive shock for them. Congrats on
Blue! X


----------



## rwhite

Hugs to you :hugs:


----------

